# Hello everyone!



## musician2019 (Jan 5, 2020)

So this is my introduction post. I'm not exactly sure how these are supposed to go, but I'll do my best. I'm a 28 year old male who works 6 days a week as a music teacher and assistant manager/sales rep at a some what big music store in the area (not guitar center). I'm currently unhappily married. I've been with this person for around 3 and a half years. One of the years being married.

I hope that can be a decent starting post. If this is incorrect please let me know, and I'll do what I can to rectify it. Thank you! Oh, and nice to meet you all!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Hello, welcome to TAM!

Hope to see you posting on the forums!


----------

